# Digital Tritium Watch?



## Wits' End (Mar 6, 2002)

My wife and I used to have(20 years ago) Texas Instruments digital watches that had a tritium back light. They were great as long as you didn't want to sneak up on anyone in the dark. I can't believe someone in the world isn't making these. Does anyone know of one? I know they may not be available in the States but maybe somewhere that Tritium doesn't cause cancer. (Have you ever seen the notices "This product contains ingedients that are known to cause cancer in California"?) I'd really like to get one as I like the advantages of digital watches(price and functions). Any info would be welcome.


----------



## Daniel Abranko (Mar 18, 2002)

Just to add a me-too to this thread... I am also looking for a modern version of a digital watch that is tritium illuminated

-Daniel


----------



## Wits' End (Apr 11, 2002)

Still no input here? Please? Someone


----------



## vcal (Apr 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by witsend:
*Still no input here? Please? Someone*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ok, I've still got my old Texas Instrument digital with the ³H display. And yes,..... ..-you can _barely_ see the face glowing in a dark room. I bought it in 1980 for $20.


----------



## lightlover (Apr 11, 2002)

Caution - 
the "Tritium paste" I bought in a watchmakers supply store ~10 years ago is now practically useless.
I guess that sealed tubes are the way to go.

lightlover


----------



## vcal (Apr 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by *something ridiculous ?:
*Caution - 
the "Tritium paste" I bought in a watchmakers supply store ~10 years ago is now practically useless.
I guess that sealed tubes are the way to go.

lightlover*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Whether it's Tritium paste or gaseous ³H, that 12 year isotopic half-life ain't gonna change though. I also have found those ³H paints and pastes to be kind of a joke compared to the performance of the Tritium tubes.


----------



## lightlover (Apr 11, 2002)

What I meant [to say] Doug, is that it also gave up doing anything much long before then. Tritium's a gas isn't it, so presumably it evaporates.

Like you say, sealed tubes is the best way.

Jahn

(Ps - I've just this minute come back from the Post Office, look for 4-7 day delivery.)


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 12, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by witsend:
[QB] (Have you ever seen the notices "This product contains ingedients that are known to cause cancer in California"?) [QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Just dont use it in California and you'll be fine...I tend to think that simply breathing in California causes cancer. Seems like it would be a rather interesting watch, anyone have any pics?

Eric


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 5, 2002)

well if you are looking for a watch you can see in the dark my omega X-33 keeps great time and lights up a room push the button and it lights up for 5s or so and 
+10 seconds in 4 years and a good light


----------



## Roy (May 5, 2002)

I used to have one of those Timex's! The sucker was so bright it would cast a shadow!!


----------



## bigcozy (May 6, 2002)

Casio Pathfinder has the tilt-light feature. You tilt you arm in a 90 degree angle and it lights up. Mine is very effective this way. 

I have a Luminox, and it is hard to beat, analog though. You get used to not punching a button or turning on a light to see the time.


----------



## Luminocity (May 22, 2002)

Luminox has plans to release a combo analog/digital watch in the future.

nullLuminox Homepage

Who knows if the digital display will be 3H backlighted. Sure hope so, as I have missed my old TI watch for over 20 years now!!! Don't know how much 3H they contained, but it must have been a lot. I remember that sucker being really bright. Even brighter than a fresh Glowring. Of course that was over 20 years ago.


----------



## Wits' End (Jun 28, 2002)

How about monting the insert from a glowring on a standard digital watch?
I know people have used a clear acrylic(?) to cover/protect projects. I'm thinking of this and have a couple glowrings coming from E-bay (I hope).
Any tips or advice would be welcome.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 14, 2002)

Casio Twincept with tilt feature. LCD floats OVER the hands so when the LCD is off it looks like an elegant watch, when it's on it looks like the numbers are floating. Loved mine, post for the band broke but that was a freak accident.


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 14, 2002)

I know I'm dating myself here but in '76 I bought a red LED digital watch that some of you older folks might have seen in the catalogs.

The face was a solar cell and there was a small window,on the side, just above where the band started. The way this wonder watch worked was the solar cell charged an internal battery and if you wanted to know the time, you pushed a button on the watch and the red LED's would stay lit while the button was depressed. As I recall, you could check the time 10 or 12 times a day! The ad showed this watch hitting a carpet covered brick wall at 60 miles an hour or some such nonsense.

So for $100, you could have a watch that required both hands to read and you could check it a few times a day. (I owned one for about 3 days before returning it for a refund) I think we've seen some progress since then.

BTW, I live in CA and I think there is a new mandate for signs posted everywhere including your front door stating that it is known to the state of California that living can cause cancer and ultimately death.


----------



## vcal (Jul 14, 2002)

McGizmo-I think you're talking about the Roger Riehl watch. This watch was even _regulateable_, and as I remember, it only used two buttons. The entire top of the watch had (what looked like) red solar panel. 

Somewhere in one my three old houses, I have the brochure on that watch, so if I can find it I'll try to post it.


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 14, 2002)

Doug,
The name sounds familiar. As I recall those early LED's took a fair amount of power to run? I rember buying a 5 function red LED calculator for college ($125) and was told I would have to use my slide rule; the calculator was an unfair advantage over the students who couldn't afford them. By the time I graduated, everyone had calculators and slipsticks were a thing of the past.......

- Don


----------



## vcal (Jul 14, 2002)

Don-That Riehl I remember, was called the "Sunwatch", and as I remember from the two page brochure it was $135. at the time-about 1979 I think..

ROUGH economic times for me in that year, so I never did get around to ordering it.




From your descrip. I'm pretty sure we're talking abou the same watch though. I think I'll employ a worm search on the web and see what we can find.


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 14, 2002)

Doug,
That's it, the SunWatch! And I recall now that you are right about the time frame. Thinking about where I was working, it was 78 or 79. I was impressed with the technology but having to push a button sparringly to see the time..........

- Don


----------



## Saaby (Jul 14, 2002)

I have a sliderule. I got it free from Compaq because they thought I was going to buy a server from them; it was part of their advertising. I collect auto brochures but don't have nottin' on a sun watch. I have a vintage calculator though, not quite as old as the one's you guys are talking about but it's older than I am, I love it too. Think graphing calculator minus the graphing functions and you've got it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*living can cause cancer and ultimately death* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>












btw Don, thanks for the loc line info. found it in Germany...


----------



## Chas (Jul 16, 2002)

Not digital, but boy do these babys glow - Ball Watches.

More at  Ball Watch website . A real strange website the way it is put together. They have too many whistles and bells in it. If they designed it a little simpler they would get more people to look at it. Nice watches, with good movements, but a little to expensive for my blood.

Best Regards,


----------



## Wits' End (Aug 5, 2002)

Ball watches do look good but I want the functions of a Digital.


----------



## x-ray (Aug 5, 2002)

McGizmo

I think i've found the "sunwatch" 

Have a look at this link:
http://www.ledwatches.net/articles/Synchronar%202100%20Solar%20LED%20Watch.htm


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 5, 2002)

X-ray,
Yep, that's the watch. Doug also found a web site and e-mailed it to me. Did you notice one of the features was that you could put the watch in a vacuum? No there's a handy sales point!


----------



## Wits' End (Oct 11, 2002)

Bump--I still haven't found it but I'll keep looking. Lots of new members in the last two months. Anyone?


----------



## Wits' End (Jan 15, 2003)

A little more watch talk and backlight thread made me want to BTTT


----------



## Max (Mar 4, 2003)

Getting closer... An analog/digital watch with tritium hands.





Victorinox Hunter Mach 3


----------



## Max (Mar 4, 2003)

And here's the real thing (20 years old, so about 1/4 as bright as when new)






for sale here for $50


----------



## geepondy (Mar 4, 2003)

I had a National Semiconductor LED digital watch somewhere around 76-77 (yes I was still a kid), just before LCDs started to catch on. It believe it was $60. It wasn't solar powered and I went thru the first set of batteries in less then two weeks. A few years before that my uncle who liked to flaunt his money bought a six digit LED calculator for well over a hundred dollars.


----------



## Wits' End (Mar 11, 2003)

Wow, I thought I'd stop in here and BTT and there has been recent activity! That Natnl semi watch would work but the dim backlight held me off. Thanks for the link /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif .
It hadn't occured to me to look for an old one, but I think it would have to be new with the tritium age being a factor.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2003)

Maybe it is possible to replace the insert with a new one? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Wits' End (Oct 21, 2003)

Just a BTT, from over 6 mos. ago /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Wits' End (Jan 9, 2004)

BTT Anyone have an idea why there isn't a digital tritium on the market? Does the tritium vial have to be larger? I would think some non-compliant country would make them.
Found some info.
Tritium in watch 
Not really helpful but interesting


----------



## paulr (Jan 9, 2004)

I think digital watches now usually have electroluminescent backlights that are about 10x as bright as those old tritium ones (I had a TI also). I use a Casio with a rather large button right on the front (not the edge) so activating the backlight really isn't a problem.


----------



## Wits' End (Jan 9, 2004)

I've had 2 Timex Ironman over the last ~6years and have been happy with them. They have held up well and I like the EL display. I just liked the constant on of the Tritium (not for covert use though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif ). I find myself looking at my watch all the time, why I don't know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif . But having to use two hands, no matter how easy, to see the time is frustrating to me. My son had one of the 'flip' activated EL watches, no thanks.


----------



## Frangible (Jan 9, 2004)

The "flip" ones tend to get turned on accidentally and turning on flip mode only lasts a few hours.

The public as a general rule are radiophobes. Not to mention EL backlights are cheaper than tritium.


----------



## BuddTX (Jan 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wits' End said:*
BTT Anyone have an idea why there isn't a digital tritium on the market? Does the tritium vial have to be larger? I would think some non-compliant country would make them.
Found some info.
Tritium in watch 
Not really helpful but interesting 

[/ QUOTE ]
Quote from Luminox history/future page: 
WHAT DOES THE FUTURE HOLD FOR THE LUMINOX BRAND?

We are presently in development on an entirely new ultimate Navy SEAL dive watch that will either come with an ana-digi movement (incorporating analog and digital functions) or be available in analog and analog chronograph as well. We are also developing an entire range of aviator watches as part of the “Lockheed Collection” that will be tied to specific jets such as the F-117 Nighthawk (another new series of watches for this unique jet), the F-16 Viper and Fighting Falcon, the Joint Strike Fighter, the F-22 Raptor (a supplemental Stealth jet), the SR-71 Blackbird (record setting jet of the 1960s), and even the Venture Star (the next Space Shuttle), thus linking Luminox to NASA.


----------



## Wits' End (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks Budd that has been on their page for a while. And there is the Startech watch from Victrinox. Though I'm not looking for high quality. Just a good basic digital watch <font color="red"> *that glows*</font> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. If an analog movement is incorporated it will drive the price up. I am thinking about the Startech though. I think you have to go up to the 3000 series to get Tritium tubes, the 1000 + 2000 look like they just have paint. 
*Can anyone confirm or deny that? *


[ QUOTE ]
*Luminocity said 5-22-2002:*
Luminox has plans to release a combo analog/digital watch in the future.<P><A HREF="http://null" TARGET=_blank>null</A><A HREF="http://www.luminox.com/history.asp" TARGET=_blank>Luminox Homepage</A><P>Who knows if the digital display will be 3H backlighted. Sure hope so, as I have missed my old TI watch for over 20 years now!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Wits' End (Mar 9, 2004)

Just a BTT


----------



## Wits' End (Apr 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wits' End said:*
I think you have to go up to the 3000 series to get Tritium tubes, the 1000 + 2000 look like they just have paint. 
*Can anyone confirm or deny that? *

[/ QUOTE ]


I'm less sure about the 3000 and 4000 they don't look like tubes. Does anyone KNOW?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Wits' did you see this watch?






It is 70's but in mint condition, for $50.- shipped /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Sale page


----------



## Wits' End (Apr 12, 2004)

A nice looking watch but I'm sure the tritium is faded. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif The next one down has an alarm. I guess I'm looking for a modern watch with the standard features and a new tritium backlight. I think someone should make them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Wits' End (Oct 21, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.gif
Still looking /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif


----------



## andrewwynn (Oct 21, 2004)

with the mention of the LED watches.. i remember the first digital LED watches.. not sun-powered though... the sun powered one probably made more sense since if i remember correctly a normal amount of checking chewed through a set of (surely not cheap) batteries in about a month. 

Brilliant red LEDs though quite cute... probably like $40.. my dad liked toys like that but he's way to cheep to have spent $100 on a watch. 

-awr


----------



## Wits' End (Mar 9, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.gif
Still looking


----------



## Wits' End (Jun 3, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.gif


----------



## vcal (Jun 3, 2005)

Herb, you're gonna wait a long time for another digital H³ watch to come out.

A friend of mine has a 1981 Texas Inst. watch that has the face _still_ glowing slightly after 24 years. We could easily see it a dark room. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
Actually when you do the math, it _should_ still glow. 
Half-life 12 yrs. + another half of remaining 12yr half-life equals a net value of 25% of brightness still remaining.


----------



## Wits' End (Aug 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*vcal said:*
Herb, you're gonna wait a long time for another digital H³ watch to come out......


[/ QUOTE ]
Three years and five months since I started this thread.
That's a long time to wait /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Finbar (Aug 5, 2005)

Wits',

Here is one with the H3 tubes on the hands and the hours.

http://www.botac.com/mamiwa.html

Nothing like a cool watch.

Fin


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Hi Wits' did you see this watch?





It is 70's but in mint condition, for $50.- shipped /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Sale page 

[/ QUOTE ]

My watch used to look exactly like that but I wore it so much the crystal broke and I repainted the bezel. My dad got one like it also and his just needs a new bezel I think. Neither of the tritium modules glow any more though after nearly 30 years.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 12, 2009)

I had a friend give me his defective Sensor Trilite watch. The display didn't work anymore, but the tritium kept glowing. I disassembled it and found three flat-tubed vials of tritium glued together side by side to make a flat panel. This was quite a few years back.

It's a shame digital watches with tritium backlighting aren't allowed. It was radium that was banned for causing bone cancer. Tritium is relatively safe.


----------

